# Chatroom Link



## St Allie

A chatroom link is going to be added as a sticky in the chit chat forum for one month ONLY as a trial.

basic common sense applies..

this room is for quick replies to wine issues.

keep cussing to a minimum
nothing sexist or racist unless you want to be banned
no illegal conversation, 21years and over at all times
no drama
no bitching ( sorry for the cussing!)
no personal attacks ( if you don't like each other... take it to private, the rest of us don't care to witness it)

be mindful of your typing, not everyone interprets what you type as what you intended. ( please clarify the conversation before losing your temper).

Mods on this forum are NOT kindergarten teachers, if we ask you to take a break from the room, DO it!

Banning is not something we wish to do.

IF ...I have missed any other common sense rule..please pm me.

Management will review the chatroom as a permanent option after one month. Hopefully with everyones reasonable co-operation, we can make the chatroom a permanent feature of this forum.

http://client4.addonchat.com/chat.php?id=495506

Enjoy!

Allie 
__________________


----------



## djrockinsteve

If you need a quick answer someone will have to be on at all times. I was on today many times and no one was there. I know this has just came up but eventhough there were several on in the past.

Currently there are many folks on here. Wouldn't it be more beneficial to have a quick help thread here. However topics can get off topic quick. 

Would it not be more beneficial to add a "How Two" sticky on here. These would be the basics of how to do the most popular things. Start a wine. Racking. Clearing. Acid tests. etc. Seems to me there are many of the same questions on here that need answered, just by different people. If other forums are not up to the info. why can't we fill the void. The numbers keep growing. and that's a good thing. Let's make it a GREAT thing.

Just my opinion.

Thoughts


----------



## Julie

steve you need to come on right now


----------



## St Allie

This is a more, I need specific help.....someone will be here to help..and please be mindful that we are not always online.


----------



## Wade E

Steve, a how to is a great idea and Ive thought of it also but just never have the time to do so. If you would like to do one or 2 please feel free to do so and maybe it will push me or someone else into also making some time.


----------



## djrockinsteve

I have been talking to julie about that. I've started a hydrometer how to already. maybe I'll finish it and forward to you and others for approval


----------



## Wade E

I had a newbie on here create a how to make wine that just needed so much work I couldnt use it. I hope I didnt hurt his feelings by not posting it but if Im going to post it it just has to be legit in all ways.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Spent some time on the chat room again tonight. Very enjoyable. Misc, talk and wine stuff. Gotta learn how to type fast. For awhile I was rockin 3 windows. Got to be a little coordinated.

Definitely worth checking out folks. Would be nice to see on here, who's on the chat room before jumping over.

Wade I asked who was minding the store while we were away. They said you. Ha Ha. Thanks.


----------



## St Allie

I'm on in the evening ( NZ time).. for about an hour..

and will have more time after I get back from singapore ( after 9th nov)

then I am offline from 1st dec to 8th dec on a motorbike tour with friends ( please save me from myself!)..

back to help mod the chatroom after those dates.

Allie


----------



## St Allie

OK everyone....

You need to know that in general.. the management here is not keen on maintaining a chatroom fulltime, it's in the too hard basket at present.. and fair enough too.. we have lives to live as well.


So it is down to you guys over the next month to show us that you want one.. and also that you can behave yourselves.

all issues to be sent to me...ok?

I'm putting my neck out for you guys..

Allie


----------



## closetwine

Allie, have you thought about what you just said? LOL! Anywayz, the mods in there are the ones who instigate everything!!!


----------



## St Allie

We had a private chat about it closetwine.. and the main response between us is, that the forum works fine already as it is.

If the chatroom proves to be a good addition, we'll keep it going.

Allie


----------



## Sirs

actually all a person has to do is look at who's on the forum and ask them to go to the chatroom if they need help not hard to do, even if the person isn't able to help they may know whom to ask.


----------



## Sirs

if nothing esle they could come here and maybe post a time when they can go to the chatroom you know??


----------



## St Allie

works for me Sirs. with the proviso that they understand how timezones work.. my hours are not your hours.

Allie


----------



## Sirs

What????? you mean we're not in the same time zone??? I mean when I look at google earth your no more than a couple inches away should'nt be that much of a difference.....j/k I would hope people are smart enough to realize that (but there are those people you know the ones they put all those warning lables on everything for) hey most days if I'm not on here I'm on facebook so anyone ever wants to get hold of me just holler.



St Allie said:


> works for me Sirs. with the proviso that they understand how timezones work.. my hours are not your hours.
> 
> Allie


----------



## wyntheef

I'm not able to see anything exept a white page that says you need Java to get on, with a link to Java. I already have Java, but upgraded to be sure and I still just get the white page????


----------



## winemaker_3352

wyntheef said:


> I'm not able to see anything exept a white page that says you need Java to get on, with a link to Java. I already have Java, but upgraded to be sure and I still just get the white page????



what browser and version are you using?


----------



## wyntheef

explorer 7


----------



## JohnT

Sirs said:


> What????? you mean we're not in the same time zone??? I mean when I look at google earth your no more than a couple inches away should'nt be that much of a difference.....j/k I would hope people are smart enough to realize that (but there are those people you know the ones they put all those warning lables on everything for) hey most days if I'm not on here I'm on facebook so anyone ever wants to get hold of me just holler.



Boy oh Boy, 

These kiwis always have to be different! 

<just kidding, I have always wanted to see your country. Perhaps, someday, before I die.....>


----------



## Lurker

while alone in the chat room, but not watching will the chat room signal me when someone comes in, it seems to signal when someone leaves.


----------



## winemaker_3352

wyntheef said:


> explorer 7



I would up update to IE 8 - it worked for me at home on that. It didn't work at all on FF.


----------



## Julie

Lurker said:


> while alone in the chat room, but not watching will the chat room signal me when someone comes in, it seems to signal when someone leaves.



Yes it should make a sound to let you know someone has entered the chat


----------



## wyntheef

upgraded to explorer v.8. still not working.
anyone else having this problem?


----------



## winemaker_3352

wyntheef said:


> upgraded to explorer v.8. still not working.
> anyone else having this problem?



What java version do you have installed?

Do you have java and javascript enabled in your browser?


----------



## Zoogie

Was just in chat room  thanks I LOVE it!!


----------



## closetwine

I have explorer 7 and its works fine. Gotta be some setiing don't remember what blocks a chat room though.


----------



## Sirs

it is a java setting thats keeping you out been so long since I messed with them I can't remember which one or I'd tell you.


----------



## djrockinsteve

closetwine said:


> I have explorer 7 and its works fine. Gotta be some setiing don't remember what blocks a chat room though.



Clink the link at the same time you depress the "Ctrl" and the "Alt" keys. I have to do this on my PC to go to some links. It's a cookie thing


----------



## djrockinsteve

If a man goes into the chat room and says something, but there is no one else there....is he still wrong.


----------



## Sirs

djrockinsteve said:


> Clink the link at the same time you depress the "Ctrl" and the "Alt" keys. I have to do this on my PC to go to some links. It's a cookie thing



cookies and wine ...hmmmmmmmm not to bad kinda like chocolate and good whiskey yummmyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## grapeman

I guess I am just plain slow...................

I had not noticed that there was even a chat line on here until I just found new posts in the topic. I had to look at the screen to find where it was. 

Maybe more people would know it was there if you sent a message or e-mail to everyone, such as tx does for new things.

I will check it out later this evening.


----------



## Sirs

well let someone know when you go so you aint talking to yourself


----------



## djrockinsteve

Sirs said:


> well let someone know when you go so you aint talking to yourself



Sometimes I'll chat with myself till someone logs in. I liketalking to smart folks.


----------



## grapeman

That was my experience when I checked it out a while ago. Took me a while to get in, and then nobody was there!


----------



## Julie

Ok, I'm in the chatroom, so is Grapeman anyone else wants to join?


----------



## Wade E

No thanks, not interested in this thing at all!


----------



## Julie

Wade E said:


> No thanks, not interested in this thing at all!



Well Wade we are having some fun at your expense,


----------



## sly22guy

yeah just had a lovely chat with a fellow from my hometown! Pretty Smart too!!!


----------



## Brian

I am with you Wade! I went and checked it out and it is not my thing either.. I like the entertainment out here in the wild...


----------



## djrockinsteve

Oh sure, I drop in and everybody's in bed. Another night of talking to myself.


----------



## Runningwolf

djrockinsteve said:


> Oh sure, I drop in and everybody's in bed. Another night of talking to myself.



Get a deck of cards then you can play...oh never mind


----------



## djrockinsteve

Runningwolf said:


> Get a deck of cards then you can play...oh never mind



Great idea. I'll play solitaire


----------



## Runningwolf

Who you going to play with?


----------



## djrockinsteve

i know i can beat myself once in awhile


----------



## djrockinsteve

I'm up 3 to nothin'. Need a new deck of cards though.


----------



## Sirs

Runningwolf said:


> Who you going to play with?





djrockinsteve said:


> i know i can beat myself once in awhile



I so wanna say something, I so wanna 
I think I'd get put in a corner for sure if I did so I better not


----------



## Brian

Easy Sirs Easy.... hehehehe


----------



## djrockinsteve

As an after thought that probably wasn't the best way to phrase that.


----------



## Sirs

probly not but what Dan said didn't help any either LOL


----------



## Lew

Does anyone ever use the Wine Making Talk chat room? I have checked it out several times and no one is home.


----------



## Lurker

Same here, I gave up long ago.


----------



## Wade E

Not interested in it at all myself.


----------



## Redtrk

We tried adding the chatroom feature on another forum since the V-Bulletin software can do that. After about 6 months we took it off because after the novelty wore off nobody used it. It was kind of lame on there anyway. 
If this one has it I haven't found it yet.


----------



## djrockinsteve

I use it often but yes you have to prearrange to talk to someone or pm them to come over. It's great for detailed conversation about recipes or problems may have. Sometimes we get off topic but do return to wine talk.


----------



## Sirs

I think it is handy to have for like when steve said you want to get into a detailed discussion or just catch up it's free for anyone to use just need to make sure you got someone to talk to.. if you want to ask someone a question and would like a quick answer it's good for that just see if they're on pm them and let them know to go there


----------



## Redtrk

Sirs said:


> I think it is handy to have for like when steve said you want to get into a detailed discussion or just catch up it's free for anyone to use just need to make sure you got someone to talk to.. if you want to ask someone a question and would like a quick answer it's good for that just see if they're on pm them and let them know to go there



That's a good point and probably works here. Now imagine what happened when it was put on a motorcycle site with riders of all types of bikes.


----------



## Runningwolf

I tried it once and all people did was chat...


----------



## djrockinsteve

The other thing worth mentioning is since it is not saved for others to read you can give a little more information that you might not want others to see.

It has become a means for me to get to know a few of you more personally that live soooo far away we would never meet. I actually look forward to chatting every few days on there.


----------



## Julie

djrockinsteve said:


> The other thing worth mentioning is since it is not saved for others to read you can give a little more information that you might not want others to see.
> 
> It has become a means for me to get to know a few of you more personally that live soooo far away we would never meet. I actually look forward to chatting every few days on there.



Steve, I lost the link, I had it as a bookmark but all I get is a blank page. Can you re-post the link?


----------



## djrockinsteve

Julie said:


> Steve, I lost the link, I had it as a bookmark but all I get is a blank page. Can you re-post the link?



http://client4.addonchat.com/chat.php?id=495506


----------



## Sirs

Julie always remember it's in the first post here... lol


----------



## Julie

Has anyone been on the chat recently? There is nothing there but a blank page.


----------



## djrockinsteve

It's always blank until folks get on and yes I use it. I enjoy it. Wish more did.


----------



## Runningwolf

Funny you asked. St Allie pushed for it and then instead of being voted off, she left mainland to go hit the Island. Luck Lady!







I think it was pretty lame most of the time except some folks meeting with Steve for some one on one instructions.


----------



## Julie

Well before you had to sign in and then there was a small screen where on the left you would see who was online and the chat would be on the right? How do you know where to type when it is nothing but a blank page? And how does the chat know it is me if I don't sign in?


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Well before you had to sign in and then there was a small screen where on the left you would see who was online and the chat would be on the right? How do you know where to type when it is nothing but a blank page? And how does the chat know it is me if I don't sign in?



Ahhhh Julie..... it worked fine for me. Were you voted off the island. Thats ok you can call me any time, we don't need no chat room


----------



## Julie

Yea, I guess I was,


----------



## Lew

Chat room is quiet, and lonely.


----------



## djrockinsteve

The chatroom is blank unless someone is on there and posted. I check from time to time and if it's empty I leave.

Once you log off your posts leave as well, unlike on here where they remain. When you are on there you can also private talk with someone if there are more than one person and you wish not to let all see what you are talking of if you felt it was unimportant to the others.


----------



## Julie

djrockinsteve said:


> The chatroom is blank unless someone is on there and posted. I check from time to time and if it's empty I leave.
> 
> Once you log off your posts leave as well, unlike on here where they remain. When you are on there you can also private talk with someone if there are more than one person and you wish not to let all see what you are talking of if you felt it was unimportant to the others.



Steve, I understand that it is empty if no one is there but I am getting a blank page, totally white, nothing there. I can't even sign in cuz it is a blank page. I'll email you a screen shot.


----------



## djrockinsteve

This is what you should get after logging in, then without the type I entered.

I do get the "wheel of death" for a few seconds when I select log in. It remembers my log in screen name as well.

Anyone else having this problem? Julie can you try another computer?


----------



## Runningwolf

No problem here...


----------



## djrockinsteve

Hey we're chattin' well not Julie.... miss her


----------



## djrockinsteve

Julie, try a JAVA update


----------



## Julie

Aha, I will when I get home, I believe you might have hit onto something, I have gotten notice that I needed to do an update but have be ignoring it.


----------



## Sirs

probly what it is lol.....Julie kicked herself off the island


----------



## djrockinsteve

I just got off the chat room. 2 and a half hours. WOW. Gonna have to start checking in more often.

Topics covered was some basic b.s. but good wine talk as well. Very informative and easy. Again if anyone wants to ask questions maybe pm someone and they can hop over for awhile. 

Made 2 new friends today and hope to chat again soon.

Hope you can fix your Julie but I'm not chatting at 5 in the morning. God Love you for getting up that early.


----------



## Julie

I'm in chat where in the heck are the rest of you?????????????


----------



## djrockinsteve

on my way babe!


----------



## ffemt128

Gee I decide to check in and there is no one there. Oh well. Guess its time for another glass of wine. What to have?


----------



## ffemt128

on schat with Sirs.


----------



## Mikael

hey guys, i read some of the threads on this section about the chat room. If i may make a suggestion...there is a chat program that's very interesting, you can customize it to be members only and such, you can have moderators and admin/owners. it is also an embeddable chat so you can put it right here on the website. The website is called Xat www.xat.com. its a really great chat program, might want to check it out! any questions about it, i might be able to answer as i have been on it for about 4 years now. : ) SALUT!



-Mikael


----------



## Sirs

yes but what is the cost??? this is free

edited to add: I looked and see it is free, I know there are some that hacks use to get info just curious how this one is


----------



## Mikael

yes! i forgot to mention this is a free chat!!!! once you set it up, you can customize it...they have little bangs and whistles inside that you can pay for, but you dont need them at all for chatting, they are just extras to make chatting more..unique, you can upload your own avatars from photobucket and use them.


----------



## Julie

I do not think we were looking for a chat room embedded here. There is not that many who are interested in it. We supplied the link to the current chat and I believe that is all the farther that Wade once to go with it, supplying the link.


----------



## Mikael

you dont have to embed it if you dont want to....once the chat room is made...you are given its url that url is the actual web page with the chat room..embedding is only an option : D


----------



## Runningwolf

I agree with Julie. It is very rare anyone is in there. It is nice to have though if there are several folks at one time that want to talk to each other.


----------



## Deezil

Hanging out in chat for a while, if anyone wants to pester me

http://client4.addonchat.com/chat.php?id=495506

Edit:
Was worth a shot, maybe a lil earlier tomorrow... Feel free to join me


----------



## TJsBasement

Can't get er figured, no option in the "room" list and it says about no mobile for account at the top.


----------



## Deezil

Yeah i dont have the slightest clue how or if it would work on a mobile phone.. I know it needs java to work, dunno if phones run on that.


----------



## TJsBasement

Ok I went lookin and looks like they are saying I would have to buy an add-on but free users cant buy add-ons so crazy expensive to use the chat from a mobile. I know an app was around to trick stuff into thinking its a full PC but I cant find it.

Maybe it's the account holder who started the room that needs to have the Java mobile module, that sounds more likely.


----------



## keena

Without the mobile module there will be no way to access it with an Android phone on the go. However, there are apps where you can control your desktop from your phone, but I think you need to be on the same network with your phone and computer to use these apps. The app actually makes your whole phone your desktop screen. This is pretty much the only way since Java won't allow Android to use Java integrated sites. The reason is due to googles design of Android.

EDIT: Looks like splashtop remote might work anywhere, but I haven't tested it. If anyone would actually use it I can look into seeing if it will or not. I had that app a while back but never actually used it.


----------



## TJsBasement

I used iTeleport to control my pc screen from my iPhone. All my istuff in jailbroke, 'my3g' from Cydia tricks stuff into thinkin its on a wifi network. I think Cydia is available to Droid without jailbreak. Im still trying to figure how to get it working without all the extra hoopla.


----------



## keena

You could start a new room at a dif sight like this: 
(to anyone reading this thread, this is not the designated chat room link, just an idea for a new one) 
http://zippychat.com/room/yzqvh


----------



## Sirs

wow I just checked and the old chatroom is still up I can't believe it...........


----------



## Deezil

Haha yeah it is huh


----------



## closetwine

LOL I know... I dropped in once or twice this summer, but it was dead... Bueford's skeleton had cobwebs in the corner.... or was that Deezil's sheep?


----------



## Runningwolf

Naw that was Bueford, he was chewing on a wire and got zapped. By the time we found him the only thing left was bones. Deezels sheep also passed on but with a smile on her face. 

Most members don't know what the heck we're talking about as this thread has been dead for a year but it sure was fun. Grapeman came in one night for pizza and fell ill the next day and that pretty much shut down the chatroom before the health dept came in. It would be nice to clean this room back up for everyone to use. The pole is still standing in the middle of the room.


----------



## rob

Hey, I was the one that remodeled it last year. Do you remember when we had ladies night on Thursdays


----------



## closetwine

LOL! Is there still the 100+ cases of Vasaline in the back? (To polish the pole)... And the newbies can read from the get go... lol


----------



## jamesngalveston

i wish there was a chat room connected to this, it would be fun,dangerous,and lewd...lol


----------



## closetwine

jamesngalveston said:


> i wish there was a chat room connected to this, it would be fun,dangerous,and lewd...lol



There is! But you have to read this whole thread before we'll give you a secret decoder ring so you can get in......................


----------



## Julie

closetwine said:


> There is! But you have to read this whole thread before we'll give you a secret decoder ring so you can get in......................



Lol, you are just as bad as you have always been!

James, there is a chat room but WMT holds no responsibility to it nor do we police it. You will totally be at the mercy of Closetwine! I don't remember the link but it is probably at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## closetwine

Bwahahahaha.... I'm not 'bad'... Just Onry! And yeah if I'm in there you can forget resonable conversation.... The chat is more like a place to hope for help.... But you're asking in the 'looney bin'.


----------



## Runningwolf

...and bear in mind, there is a real chat room and then the other one. That's all I'm saying, you'll have to figure it out (hint; a search on here for Buford might help but becareful what you ask for).


----------



## closetwine

Hey don't be raggin on Buford! He'll bring his biker buddies into it...


----------



## Runningwolf

Oh Great now the chat room is haunted with Bueford and friends.


----------



## closetwine

So that's a bad thing? It's not a full moon, room should still be standing tomorrow.

(On a side note, I can't open it!?! Not cool!)


----------



## Deezil

closetwine said:


> (On a side note, I can't open it!?! Not cool!)



DEEEEEEEEEEnied !


----------



## closetwine

Deezil said:


> DEEEEEEEEEEnied !



Hardy har har...... You can spend the next week polishing the pole....


----------



## Deezil

closetwine said:


> Hardy har har...... You can spend the next week polishing the pole....



Hey now, you're trying to lure me into the corner & I'm haven't quite tripped or slipped yet, so I'm not fallin' for it..

As for the pole.. I haven't went near it since Rob did the "remodel" and Buford brought the beer.. That night & what those two did, still haunts me..


----------



## closetwine

I'll just give you Rob's dunce hat and send you to the corner then....

And did you have to bring up THAT nite.... *shudders* Even Mik ran and hid!


----------



## Runningwolf

closetwine said:


> I'll just give you Rob's dunce hat and send you to the corner then....
> 
> And did you have to bring up THAT nite.... *shudders* Even Mik ran and hid!



Mik han't been around since forever but I see pictures of him and Sarah (up in New England) posted together on FB. Maybe he didn't run and hide but was actually chasing a dream.


----------



## closetwine

Yeah I see the FB posts too... He seems happy and that's all that really matters!


----------



## Winenoob66

Chatroom is still up, But doesn't work on Firefox.


----------



## DavidvBrady

Is there a chatroom that works on iPhone? 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

